# Alabama State Finals: 09/28 in Florence, AL @ Audiox



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone coming to Steve's shop for the AL State Finals? If so, post up! 

I plan to be there. Hope everyone else can make it out as well, too!


*When:*
Sunday, September 28th, 2014.

*Location:*
201A Seville Street
Florence, AL 35630
256-764-4111

https://www.google.com/maps/preview?q=audio+x+florence,+al&safe=active&ie=UTF-8&ei=_0sgVOvCFqnCsASVnoH4Ag&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAw


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

If nothing changes, I'll be there.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I plan on making it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Man I hate that Ive missed all these. This is the first season since 2005 that I did not attend a single show. The new job and schedule really put a monkey wrench in my favorite hobby. I'll be gone for 11 weeks for work in January so itll be well into spring before I can even think about hitting another show. Maybe I can get something going next year at least.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Well looks like I have to work now, so I won't be able to make it. I was really wanting to make this one. Oh well next time.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sucks to hear that, Tim. I was looking forward to hearing the recent changes. Your car is definitely going to be a threat at Finals. I've got my money on you... don't let me down! lol.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Erin. I hope you are right, because I would hate to let you down.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Tsmith said:


> Thanks Erin. I hope you are right, because I would hate to let you down.


LOL. It'd be a travesty!!!!!


----------

